# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  پروژه  ترجمه کتاب C++‎ GUI Programming with Qt 4

## sang9111

سلام دوستان
با توجه  به نبود منابع فارسی برای یادگیری کتابخانه قدرتمند Qt  و با توجه  افزایش علاقه مندان به  این کتابخانه  تصمیم گرفتم با اینکه مشغله زیاد دارم و گرفتاری زیاد زندگی باعث شده نقش سازنده نداشته باشم  این کتاب ( C++‎ GUI Programming with Qt 4)به تدریج  ترجمه کنم  تا راه گشای دوستان علاقه مند که تازه می خوان این کتابخانه بی نظیر رو یاد بگیرن باشم  از کمک های شما دوستان صمیمانه  استقبال  می کنم ممنون

----------


## bahram17set

کار بسیار خوبی هست ! 
من چهار فصل این کتاب رو خوندم و حداقل می تونم این چهار فصل اول کتاب رو براتون ترجمه کنم. 
البته فعلا قراره که روی یک کتاب گرافیک کامپیوتری کار کنم ، اگر نشد حتما خوشحال می شم هر کمکی از دستم بر بیاد انجام بدم.

نمی دونم چرا ملت به فکر ترجمه ی این کتاب عالی نیستند ؟! 
( شاید به خاطر بالا بودن قدرت ترجمه و یا روان بودن متن این کتاب باشه ! )

----------


## jeson_park

سلام دوست عزیز
خیلی خوبه
اگه می خوای من می تونم تو ترجمه کمک کنم
پیغام خصوصی بذار خوشحال میشم

----------


## mohpooria

اگه پایه باشید من تا آخرین فصل کتاب را پایه برا ترجمه کردنش هستم

----------


## satanix7

من ترجمه کردم بخش اعظم این کتاب رو و در حال انتشارش هستم. خواستم اطلاع بدم که دوستان زحمت نکشن. البته برای بنده ترجمه و تالیف شده. چون مثلا PyQt و ... رو هم در کتاب گنجوندم. اگر نتونستم ناشر برای چاپ اش پیدا کنم به صورت الکترونیکی برای دانلود میذارم.

----------


## Microname

یه سوال کدوم یک از این کتابها ترجمه کرده اید یا میکنید؟
ویرایش دومی یا همان اولی؟

----------


## Microname

چه جو بدی شده!
مگه سوال بدی پرسیدم؟!!! این حرکتتون مثل این میمونه که همه تو یه اتاق هستند و به محض ورود من همه اتاق رو ترک کنن!
بابا از این سوال منظور داشتم!! از روی تفریح نپرسیدم!

----------


## ...StacK...

> سلام دوستان
> با توجه به نبود منابع فارسی برای یادگیری کتابخانه قدرتمند Qt و با توجه افزایش علاقه مندان به این کتابخانه تصمیم گرفتم با اینکه مشغله زیاد دارم و گرفتاری زیاد زندگی باعث شده نقش سازنده نداشته باشم این کتاب ( C++‎‎ GUI Programming with Qt 4)به تدریج ترجمه کنم تا راه گشای دوستان علاقه مند که تازه می خوان این کتابخانه بی نظیر رو یاد بگیرن باشم از کمک های شما دوستان صمیمانه استقبال می کنم ممنون


 ممکنه نتیجه کار در این دو ماه رو ارائه کنید؟ و یا گزارش بدید؟

اگر هر شخصی بخواد از این مژده ها بده و رهاش کنه سایت بر اثر spam اورفلو میشه.

----------


## sang9111

> ممکنه نتیجه کار در این دو ماه رو ارائه کنید؟ و یا گزارش بدید؟
> 
> اگر هر شخصی بخواد از این مژده ها بده و رهاش کنه سایت بر اثر spam اورفلو میشه.


من واقعا از همگی معذرت می خوام ولی خواهش می کنم وقتی چیزی نمی دونید اینطوری حرف نزتید من 2 فصل کتاب ترجمه کردم اما با بدترین حادثه زندگیم مواجه شدم همه خانوادم تو تصادف مردن 2 ماه پیش حالا هم ناه زندگی کردن ندارم از دانشگاه مرخصی گرفتم نمی رم داغونم داغون در هر صورت بازم منو ببخشید 
با Qt کار کنید که عالی و آینده دار همگی موفق باشید خداحافظ

----------


## armintirand

سلام 
من یکی از اعضای تازه وارد این انجمن هستم و به تازگی سعی میکنم که بیشتر به اون سر بزنم ولی امروز خبر تصادف خانواده شما رو دیدم نمیدونم چرا یکدفعه بدنم مور مور شد و اگه بگم غمتونو حس کردم شاید باور نکنید .
مدتی قبل یک تصادف شدید خانواده من داشت ولی خدا اونا رو دوباره به من داد.
منو تو غمتون شریک بدونید .
راستی شرمنده چون پستم کم بود اجازه پست خصوصی نداشتم به همین دلیل مجبور شدم اینجا پست بدم.

----------


## behnia_k

> من ترجمه کردم بخش اعظم این کتاب رو و در حال انتشارش هستم. خواستم اطلاع بدم که دوستان زحمت نکشن. البته برای بنده ترجمه و تالیف شده. چون مثلا PyQt و ... رو هم در کتاب گنجوندم. اگر نتونستم ناشر برای چاپ اش پیدا کنم به صورت الکترونیکی برای دانلود میذارم.


انتشاراتی پیدا کردهاید یا خیر

----------


## توسعه نویس

بنـی آدم اعضـای یکدیـگرند      که در آفریـنش ز یـک گوهـرند
چو عضـوی بدرد آورد روزگار      دگـر عضــو ها را نـمانـــد قــرار


از دست رفتن خانواده این دوست عزیز چون غم سوزناکی به دل همه بچه های برنامه نویس خواهد بود. همه ما خانواده داریم و به انها وابسته هستیم. اما چه کنیم که همه ما رفتنی هستیم و بار سفر روزی بر شانه ما و خانواده هایمان خواهد نشست.

از خداوند منان آسایش آخرت و صبر زیبا را برای این دوست عزیز و خوانواده ایشان طلب میکنم. و سلامتی را برای خانواده های بچه های برنامه نویس آرزو مندم.

امیدوارم زندگی شما دوست عزیز به صورت عادی برگرده و جای خالی خانواده محترمتان به بهترین نحو پر بشه.

انشاء الله دوستان ادامه این کار رو پی بگیرند و با همدلی و همراهی هم این اثر ارزشمند به ثمر برسه.

----------


## jo0ojo0o_iut

سلام 
می شه ebook ش رو بذارید!

----------


## saleh.hi.62

> سلام 
> می شه ebook ش رو بذارید!


این کتاب نسخه اول این کتاب هستش که به صورت free عرضه میشه.
http://rapidshare.com/files/33774691...st-ed.zip.html

----------


## dariushvb2010

سلام 
پروژه برنامه نویسی با با کیوت است. قراره یه بازی ساده بنویسیم.
از ترجمه کتاب استقبال می کنم. خواهش می کنم هر چه زودتر این کار رو انجام بدید.

----------


## abiusx

سلام
بنده تقریبا تمام کتابها و مانوال های کیوت رو خوندم و بررسی کردم

تنها مرجع قابل اتکا و خوب همان راهنمای خود کیوت هست.
این کتابی که فرمودید فقط چهار فصل اول آن کاراست.
ممنون

abiusx.com

----------


## saleh.hi.62

> سلام
> بنده تقریبا تمام کتابها و مانوال های کیوت رو خوندم و بررسی کردم
> 
> تنها مرجع قابل اتکا و خوب همان راهنمای خود کیوت هست.
> این کتابی که فرمودید فقط چهار فصل اول آن کاراست.
> ممنون
> 
> abiusx.com


منظور شما داکیومنت های آنلاین هست که روی سایت هست؟

----------


## ayub_coder

ترجمه این کتاب به کجا رسید؟

----------


## mohammadmohsen

آقا لینک دانلود خربه
ممنون میشم اگه مجددا بارگذاریش کنید

----------


## hanita

> این کتاب نسخه اول این کتاب هستش که به صورت free عرضه میشه.
> http://rapidshare.com/files/33774691...st-ed.zip.html


سلام لینک دانلود خرابه ممنون میشم اصلاح کنید
ترجمه این کتاب خیلی مفیده خیلیا میتونن استفاده کنن کاش کار و ادامه میدادین

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> سلام لینک دانلود خرابه ممنون میشم اصلاح کنید
> ترجمه این کتاب خیلی مفیده خیلیا میتونن استفاده کنن کاش کار و ادامه میدادین


دوست عزیز این تاپیک مربوط به چند سال پیشه! و کیوت 4 منسوخ شده رفته پی کارش! قبل از پرسش تحقیق کنید ، کلی آموزش در همین تاپیک راجب کیوت 5 داریم! نمونه لینک زیر : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AF%D8%A7%D9%85

البته در زمینه کتاب بنده خیلی وقته روش دارم کار میکنم و کتاب C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎11, 14, 17 در دست توسعه هست و البته در رابطه با C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ همراه با Qt 5.x یک جلدی رو آماده کردم و در مراحل بررسی، ویرایش و نشر هستش به زودی اگه خدا بخواد چاپ میشه و نیازی به کتابهای خارجی و یا نسخه های قدیمی نخواهیم داشت.

Untitled-6.jpg

----------


## pswin.pooya

> دوست عزیز این تاپیک مربوط به چند سال پیشه! و کیوت 4 منسوخ شده رفته پی  کارش! قبل از پرسش تحقیق کنید ، کلی آموزش در همین تاپیک راجب کیوت 5  داریم! نمونه لینک زیر : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AF%D8%A7%D9%85
> 
> البته در زمینه کتاب بنده خیلی وقته روش دارم کار میکنم و کتاب  C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎11, 14, 17 در دست توسعه هست و البته در رابطه با  C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ همراه با Qt 5.x یک جلدی رو آماده کردم و در مراحل بررسی،  ویرایش و نشر هستش به زودی اگه خدا بخواد چاپ میشه و نیازی به کتابهای  خارجی و یا نسخه های قدیمی نخواهیم داشت.


این خیلی خوبه. کتاب قراره چاپ شه یا اینکه فقط بصورت pdf? 


با اینکه نوشتن کتاب در مورد Qt خوبه (به دلیل کم بودن حتی منابع انگلیسی) ولی کلا ترجمه کتاب به نظر من اشتباه هست. چون زبان فارسی چه از نظر اسکریپت (نوشتار) و چه از نظر ساختار قدرت کافی برای انتقال اطالاعات علمی رو نداره و همین موضوع حتی باعث چالشهای زیادی شده که خود زبان رو هم تحت تاثیر قرار داده (البته بیشتر محدود به حوزه علم و فلسفه هست). دلیل های زیادی هم برای این موضوع هست یکی از بزرگترین اونها اینه که میزان واژگان وارد شده به زبان خیلی زیاد شده و ساختارهای ساخت واژه از کار دارن می افتن. از طرف دیگه اسکریت زبان فارسی با حذف حرکات قدرت خودش رو از دست داده مثلا شما نمی دونید که الان اگر من بگم مرد منظورم mard هست یا mord؟ یا مثلا نوشتار از سمت راست هست و نوشتن اعداد از سمت چپ! یا برای یک آوا چندین الفبا وجود داره. (البته این موضوع محدود به فارسی نیست و زبانهایی مثل انگلیسی هم مشکلات این چنینی دارن ولی به اون حد نرسیده که آسیب بزنه)

از طرف دیگه با توجه به سرعت پیشرفت تا ترجمه انجام بگیره مطلب علمی ارزش خودش رو از دست می ده. پس در کل بهتره که افراد فنی تشویق به یادگیری زبانهای علمی مثل انگلیسی و آلمانی بشن و بتونن خود کتاب رو بخونن. به نظر من این می تونه بازتاب بیشتری داشته باشه تا ترجمه کتاب.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> این خیلی خوبه. کتاب قراره چاپ شه یا اینکه فقط بصورت pdf?


پویا جان قبلا یک فایل کپی از همین آموزش های کیوت ای که داشتم یکی از دوستان درخواست کردن و فایل PDF اش رو تبدیل کردن و در اوج نا باوری 20 هزار بار فقط در یکی از سایت ها دانلودش کردن و طی این روند درخواست های بسیار زیادی برای انتشار یک نسخه استاندارد ارسال شد طوری که کاملا مشخصه از لحاظ کتاب آموزشی مخصوصا برای C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ کمبود های فراوانی داریم معمولا کتابهایی که وجود دارند برای نسخه 4 هست و به زبان انگلیسی که خیلی از علاقه مندان خواهان کتاب های فارسی هستند.

در کل این کتاب قرار هست چاپ بشه البته  2 ماهی هست فقط کاغذ بازی میکنم خودت میدونی دیگه ارشاد و کلی کاغذ بازی مجوز نمیدونم فلان و بهمان... ! البته کارشناسان و ناشران هم پیشنهادشون این بود که اول چاپ شه و بعد نسخه PDF اش رو در اختیار عموم قرار بدن و تصمیم بر این هست نسخه مقدماتی شامل معرفی کتابخانه و یک سری موارد لازم ابتدائی رو شامل باشه و نسخه های بعدی در زمینه طراحی و ادغام C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ با QML که در سطح پیشرفته خواهد بود.

برنامه ای دارم برای نوشتن جلد های مختلف در سکو های متفاوت و مخصوصا این QML که واقعا هیچ مستند فارسی زبانی در رابطه باهاش نداریم، همچین کتابی مسلما خیلی مفید و موثر در یادگیری خواهد بود.

کتابهای زیر در دست توسعه و تالیف هستند که برای چاپ دارن آماده میشن که در اولویت طراحی مدرن در C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ رو تحت QML


برنامه نویسی C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎11 و معرفیC++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎14 و 17برنامه نویسی C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ همراه با کتابخانه های Qt (سطح پیشرفته) :طراحی مدرن (مرتبط هست با QML)برنامه نویسی QML 2.5 مقدماتی / پیشرفتهبرنامه نویسی iOS با زبان C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎برنامه نویسی Android با زبان C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎برنامه نویسی Mac با زبان C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎برنامه نویسی Windows با زبان C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎برنامه نویسی Linux با زبان C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎برنامه نویسی BlackBerry با زبان C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎و ...





> با اینکه نوشتن کتاب در مورد Qt خوبه (به دلیل کم بودن حتی منابع انگلیسی) ولی کلا ترجمه کتاب به نظر من اشتباه هست. چون زبان فارسی چه از نظر اسکریپت (نوشتار) و چه از نظر ساختار قدرت کافی برای انتقال اطالاعات علمی رو نداره و همین موضوع حتی باعث چالشهای زیادی شده که خود زبان رو هم تحت تاثیر قرار داده (البته بیشتر محدود به حوزه علم و فلسفه هست). دلیل های زیادی هم برای این موضوع هست یکی از بزرگترین اونها اینه که میزان واژگان وارد شده به زبان خیلی زیاد شده و ساختارهای ساخت واژه از کار دارن می افتن. از طرف دیگه اسکریت زبان فارسی با حذف حرکات قدرت خودش رو از دست داده مثلا شما نمی دونید که الان اگر من بگم مرد منظورم mard هست یا mord؟ یا مثلا نوشتار از سمت راست هست و نوشتن اعداد از سمت چپ! یا برای یک آوا چندین الفبا وجود داره. (البته این موضوع محدود به فارسی نیست و زبانهایی مثل انگلیسی هم مشکلات این چنینی دارن ولی به اون حد نرسیده که آسیب بزنه)
> 
> از طرف دیگه با توجه به سرعت پیشرفت تا ترجمه انجام بگیره مطلب علمی ارزش خودش رو از دست می ده. پس در کل بهتره که افراد فنی تشویق به یادگیری زبانهای علمی مثل انگلیسی و آلمانی بشن و بتونن خود کتاب رو بخونن. به نظر من این می تونه بازتاب بیشتری داشته باشه تا ترجمه کتاب.


منهم به همین معتقد هستم که بهتره در صورت داشتن دانش کافی در زبان انگلیسی کتابهای رسمی رو مورد مطالعه قرار بدن، چون تو ترجمه کافیه یک قسمت رو اشتباه ترجمه کنی کلا مفهوم اصلی از بین میره.

----------


## miladwwe2013

برنامه نویسی C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎11 و معرفیC++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎14 و 17
برنامه نویسی C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ همراه با کتابخانه های Qt (سطح پیشرفته) :طراحی مدرن (مرتبط هست با QML)
برنامه نویسی QML 2.5 مقدماتی / پیشرفته
برنامه نویسی iOS با زبان C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎
برنامه نویسی Android با زبان C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎
برنامه نویسی Mac با زبان C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎
برنامه نویسی Windows با زبان C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎
برنامه نویسی Linux با زبان C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎

جناب میشه ابوک های کتاب های نامبرده رو معرفی کنید برا دانلود میخام

----------


## mohammad0773

سلام.آقای اسدزاده واقعا خوش حال شدم فهمیدم کتاب برنامه نویسی با کیوت به زبان فارسی قراره بیاد،منتظر همچین چیزی بودم
 فقط منتشر شد حتما خبر بدید تا برای خرید اقدام کنیم.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

با سلام،

همانطور که قرار بود در رابطه با انتشار کتاب رسمی برای کیوت اطلاع رسانی کنم بنابراین تاپیک مربوطه ایجاد گردید : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...01#post2307701

----------

